# Where can I buy it in person?



## DroidHAM (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyone know where I can check store inventory? I wanna buy one tomorrow in person.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd just call around. Walmart, Sam's, Gamestop, etc.


----------



## whiteblazer00 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sam's Club would be your best bet. The one by me had 5 in stock this morning, but I had to actually ask for it, they weren't on display yet


----------



## DroidHAM (Nov 9, 2011)

I went to Same today and the tag said order now but I didn't ask

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

